# Browning BDA 9mm need help with sights



## OAGunfighter (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi there, new here; thanks for all the interesting posts Im already enjoying.
I just bought a FN Browning BDA 9mm, and it came with adjustable sights; more apt for target shooting. I want to install a set of standard sights, maybe a 3 dot system. The problem I have is that I cant find any info on them. Does anyone know the specs of these sights, the size of the dovetail? Or perhaps if there is another more popular set of sights that could be installed or adapted?
Any help will be much appreciated.


----------

